# A few bugs from the yard today



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Unknown beetle dining on pollen



Reakirt's Blue



One of those pollinators we don't generally consider.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice shots Arlon.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Love number 2...flash and stopped down for the black background...don't tell me you light painted it.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

Very nice!

Mike


----------

